

Petition for President Obama to read 3 Felonies a Day - Asphyxium
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/read-book-3-felonies-day-chronicle-prosecutorial-overreach-department-justice/gpHshPps
I am petitioning President Obama to pick up the book "3 Felonies a Day". It is a chronicle of people who have been targeted by federal prosecutors for felonious crimes that they had no idea they were committing and who had zero reason to believe that they were committing a crime.<p>These people were shown no mercy in court despite their situation being more than understandable.<p>Prosecutorial overreach is a serious issue facing this country and if the Obama Administration is interested in true justice, the President will pick this book up and start making some changes.<p>Book Description:<p>http://www.harveysilverglate.com/Books/ThreeFeloniesaDay.aspx<p>Scenarios where you too could be the target of a felony court case:<p>http://www.threefeloniesaday.com/Youtoo/tabid/86/Default.aspx
======
willvarfar
Obama has a law degree and has been a civil rights lawyer.

I find it hard to believe he is ignorant of how the system works, nor its
abuses.

